# Anyone know what these are?



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

(in my maple tree)


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

manthatsnice said:


> (in my maple tree)


Look like a variety of armored scale.


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks very much. Do they damage the trees?


----------

